# Collecting Spots in Southern CA?



## sloth (Apr 15, 2019)

Does anyone know of good collecting spots in Southern CA? (For inverts) Preferably closer to Upland or places right around there. I’m not looking to collect mass amounts... I just want to have fun and if I were to see something I really like I can keep it without problems. Thanks


----------



## AceXprt (May 12, 2019)

what are you looking for? Im in the same area.


----------



## sloth (May 12, 2019)

AceXprt said:


> what are you looking for? Im in the same area.


Centipedes, trapdoors, jumping spiders, and millipedes


----------



## squidkid (May 13, 2019)

where exactly are you? i know a place with trapdoors in Carlsbad


----------



## sloth (May 13, 2019)

squidkid said:


> where exactly are you? i know a place with trapdoors in Carlsbad


I’m near Riverside


----------



## TrapdoorSpiderLover (May 28, 2019)

squidkid said:


> where exactly are you? i know a place with trapdoors in Carlsbad


can you share the location? im somewhat close to carlsbad


----------



## Sunset (Feb 12, 2020)

squidkid said:


> where exactly are you? i know a place with trapdoors in Carlsbad


 Carlsbad “San Diego”


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Apr 30, 2020)

squidkid said:


> where exactly are you? i know a place with trapdoors in Carlsbad


Would you be willing to share that location in Carlsbad?


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 1, 2020)

*Mod Note*

Just a little reminder of one of the rules of this forum...

"Do not reveal specific locale information. This ensures the protection of the animal and it’s habitat from collection. If you wish to share locale information with specific individuals, please do so by utilizing the private message function rather than posting in a public thread"

Be sure to read all of the rules of this forum which is stickied at the top.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

